# Wild Child



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

This girl is crazy!! So funny. She has too much energy for Mia and Addy. They run from her.

Ok...my last one today


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

oh my days!! keep these videos coming kirsty they have made my day!!! 
i think i love her lol!! x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its so cute it kills me...boing boing boing ... awwwhhhhhhh. Your others are all hiding from your tiny terror -- too funny!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol OMG I could watch her all day seriously!!! That is too cute! LOL I love her bubbly bouncy-ness! SO cute!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> oh my days!! keep these videos coming kirsty they have made my day!!!
> i think i love her lol!! x


Thank you!!



flippedstars said:


> Its so cute it kills me...boing boing boing ... awwwhhhhhhh. Your others are all hiding from your tiny terror -- too funny!


LOL!! She's like a rabbit! Thank goodness she does have an off switch 



Dragonfly said:


> lol OMG I could watch her all day seriously!!! That is too cute! LOL I love her bubbly bouncy-ness! SO cute!


Thank you!! I just love her personality. I couldnt have ask for anything better


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god...she's the cutest. I love her.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

That is just tooo cute, she is adorable


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Her little tail just doesn't stop, I could watch her all day. I'm so happy for you


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She *is *a busy one, huh?! She's the cutest!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

PRECIOUS!

I have this. Times TWO!! I am exhausted! No wonder I fall asleep on the couch at 8:30 now!

I just love her coloring. Oh, and how the others are as shell shocked as I am at my house! haha!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh my lord she makes me laugh, i see she likes paper, so does Milo lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love this little one!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL she is so funny bouncing around!
She doesnt know what to be getting into next it seems.
The others are like, does this girl ever stop? haha!!
She is just too cute for words!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

You got your hands full with that one!! LOL!!!!! What a little peanut she is! I just want to reach out and hug her but she is toooo FAST!!!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Puppy oooooverdrive!

I love the sound of her little feet on the wood floor.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

WAY TO CUTE!! had me crackin up. I want a baby so bad now


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww i just love her .. Lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's just sooo darn cute! So much energy just bopping all over the place. I got excited when I saw you posted a new one of her, I could watch her all day.


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww love that video!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. She's just so cute.  I love peppy little puppies.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so jealous!!! She is just the cutest thing.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

You need to submit this to America's Funniest Home Videos. I was watching it the other day and they specifically requested Chihuahua videos because of the release of Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh she is adorable .


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

He He I just love the way she bounces around.

My 2 daughters adore watching her videos


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> Her little tail just doesn't stop, I could watch her all day. I'm so happy for you


Thank you



AC/DC Fan said:


> She *is *a busy one, huh?! She's the cutest!!


Thank you



jesuschick said:


> PRECIOUS!
> 
> I have this. Times TWO!! I am exhausted! No wonder I fall asleep on the couch at 8:30 now!
> 
> I just love her coloring. Oh, and how the others are as shell shocked as I am at my house! haha!


Wow...I dont know if I could handle 2 like that but Im sure you have lots of entertainment 



Terri said:


> LOL she is so funny bouncing around!
> She doesnt know what to be getting into next it seems.
> The others are like, does this girl ever stop? haha!!
> She is just too cute for words!!


I know!!! I think she has ADD



Smith said:


> Puppy oooooverdrive!
> 
> I love the sound of her little feet on the wood floor.


LOL!!! Her feet do make alot of noise for a pup that barely weighs a pound


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

foggy said:


> She's just sooo darn cute! So much energy just bopping all over the place. I got excited when I saw you posted a new one of her, I could watch her all day.


Aww...thank you! I was worried I would bore everyone



studdmom said:


> Awww love that video!!


THank you 



tricializ said:


> Aww. She's just so cute.  I love peppy little puppies.


Thank you 



Reese and Miley said:


> I am so jealous!!! She is just the cutest thing.


Thank you 



MakNLFi said:


> You need to submit this to America's Funniest Home Videos. I was watching it the other day and they specifically requested Chihuahua videos because of the release of Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2.


Hmm....I'll have to look into that  Thanks 



sugarbaby said:


> oh my gosh she is adorable .


Thank you 



liss77 said:


> He He I just love the way she bounces around.
> 
> My 2 daughters adore watching her videos


Aww...thanks


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I can watch all the videos of this little one that you can handle uploading!

So full of life, she is...I love her! (And I'm still using her against my husband - he's in love with her, too...All the videos and pics are ammunition for me!)


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

kimr said:


> I can watch all the videos of this little one that you can handle uploading!
> 
> So full of life, she is...I love her! (And I'm still using her against my husband - he's in love with her, too...All the videos and pics are ammunition for me!)


LOL!!! I hope it works for you  I know what you mean by having to convince the husband. I had to work magic for every one of my babies....although Lacey was the easiest for some reason


----------



## janscott (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate! I should have named my baby Chi Greased Lightening! LOL Here he is playing with his Blue Heeler "sister"!

YouTube - MAX AND ABBI - CRAZY SUNDAY.AVI


----------

